# 70 Cyclone...Getting Closer



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I took these in a hurry, not sure when I'd get the chance later this week. I apologize for the fuzzy photos.

The 70 Cyclone is coming along after 6-8 months of multiple re-sculpting.
I completely redid the lower body work, front grill and rear valence. I have added the tail lights for street conversion, they are pretty thin and will be easily sanded off for stock car versions. I'm hoping to have these before the holidays, I'm waiting on silicon to get here.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks good!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow Paul!

Looks great...interesting choice too.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice.......slam a tyco in her and sellit too Rich for fiddy bucks.. ( quotes Bill)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Me likes!!!*

Now that looks cool!!! Very sleek, trick, look like an AFX type platform, which = Tucked in fat tires with a Tjet! Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Put me down for 2!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Cyclone :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Boy, it sits RIGHT!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great rake on it Paul. Looks nasty. Clear glass??.... that would ROCK, nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks bad! Ready for some paint, decals and a trip to Daytona! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a mean looking Cyclone, all ready to pounce on something. Good looking body stance!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great body stance :thumbsup:, good for street car (nice rear tailights), street rod or my favourite - mean stockcar. ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This 70 Cyclone has NorthTexasSlotCars seal of approval.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool car. A friend had a 428 Cyclone Spoiler when I was younger. The Spoiler center grille had what looked like a tennis ball cannon.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have bought bodies from Pshoe and I have to tell you they are very nice and they look great when finished. You may remember his Ferrari 330 pics that he posted a while back? Pics don't do them justice trust me I have another order pending with him too. Ask Bob zilla about the bodies I just dropped one of in the mail to him, and he should have it soon.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

One of favorite muscle cars of all time. I learned to drive a stick on a '70 Cyclone Spoiler 429 SCJ w/drag pack. Needless to say, the gobs of torque made it very forgiving of the first few clumsy upshifts I attempted. Besides being a serious muscle car, it was also quite luxurious and comfortable. Unlike Mopars of the day, where everything after the drivetrain was an afterthought, those big Mercs were the complete package. I'm looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Got a 70 Cyclone GT for my 17th birthday ( yeah, I was a spoiled brat). It had a 351 cleveland with a automatic tranny. When the passing gear would kick in I left 'em in the dust. I used to beat 400 GTO's, Olds 442's and once a 327 Vette. God, I loved that car and often wish I still had it.
hojoe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Cyclone Specs*

The body is 1:64th scale and is sitting on a magna-traction chassis. It should fit on any standard wheel base chassis. It looks truly sweet next to an Aurora or Auto World Charger or Roadrunner. Once I get the first cast popped, I have a set of Purolator/Pearson #21 decals and a set of AFX 5-lug rims ready to be applied! I ordered the silicon for the molds and it shipped today, so with any luck I should see the first cast by next week. I'll be sure to post when I have them ready for sale. There will be a 70 Torino sister-car down the road and if I can get the roof working for me, the 71 Monte Carlo will done as well.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Can you say awesome???*

I know I can!!! Looks like I need to shut it down on ebay for a few weeks!! Me wants, me wants, me wants!!!!! Excellent detail work.. I'm very sure there's untold hours into creating this masterpiece, and they'll be worth every $$!! 

UtherJoe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I'm very sure there's untold hours into creating this masterpiece, and they'll be worth every $$!!
> 
> UtherJoe


This car went through 20+ revisions before I started getting happy with it. I have a memory tied to that car. My grandfather took me to my first stock car race and I got to see Pearson, Petty and Baker fight it out to the finish line on the last lap. I was hooked. I have all three cars in 1/24th scale models, but wanted to race them on my HO track. AFX provided the Chargers and now I get my Cyclone! I keep a tab on how long I spend creating each original to mold. This one stopped at 100 hours about 6 months ago. Most of my creations are completed and ready to cast in 30 to 60 hours of sculpting time.
I just have a hard time saying it's enough, it's there, it's finished. My wife made the comment that finished the Cyclone. I was at my desk, with a magnifier looking at the grill and head lights trying to decide if it was finished. There are about 15 photos of the real car, pinned to the wall for reference. She asked what was wrong and I pointed out the nose piece of the grill and said, does it look like that, pointing to one of the pictures. She said "yes, exactly like it." At which point she said it's HO scale, unless you can get in it, it's finished and looks great. She has a great way of putting things in perspective. And we can thank her that I'm finally ready to turn this one loose!

-Paul


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well Dang it Paul shrink me down and let me get in one so I can do some laps then !:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha! Bless them all.

Great TM story Shoe.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That thing looks cool...

Bb


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Perfect :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Just let us know when they're ready. I've been waiting years for this one and a 70 torino to show up. You can't get done soon enough!


----------



## flyingpatricio (Nov 7, 2008)

That's quite the amazing sculpting skills you have there. Cyclone and a Torino...nice set.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Minor Delay*

I hit a small hurdle this week. The vendor I purchase my silicon from no longer carries the type I use in quantities I can afford or use before the shelf life expires. So he sent me some new stuff to try out. It mixes by weight, not volume and I need to test it first before I submerge an original in it. I have some small pieces, driver's body and head components that I have ready to cast up, so they will be done first and if all turns out okay the Cyclone will be cast this weekend. This new stuff takes longer to cure (48 hours) so I will have the first finished bodies cast by next week if all goes well. There will also be a Ferrari 275 GT Coupe and if I get to "play" some over the holiday weekend I may have the 86-7 Olds Delta 88 and 89 Buick Regal ready to press as well. I'll let you know how it goes. Cross your fingers.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just make sure you throw up pix of your efforts. We all like to see these projects in their entirety.  

Great looking Cyclone! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I hit a small hurdle this week. The vendor I purchase my silicon from no longer carries the type I use in quantities I can afford or use before the shelf life expires. So he sent me some new stuff to try out. It mixes by weight, not volume and I need to test it first before I submerge an original in it. I have some small pieces, driver's body and head components that I have ready to cast up, so they will be done first and if all turns out okay the Cyclone will be cast this weekend. This new stuff takes longer to cure (48 hours) so I will have the first finished bodies cast by next week if all goes well. There will also be a Ferrari 275 GT Coupe and if I get to "play" some over the holiday weekend I may have the 86-7 Olds Delta 88 and 89 Buick Regal ready to press as well. I'll let you know how it goes. Cross your fingers.
> 
> -Paul


 LOL Ok then in addition to all the other stuff I want of yours, I'll take that Ferrari 275P !:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Half Way There*

Quick update, the female side of the molds are cast and appear to have turned out well. I'm not 100% sure because the new silicon is clear and it's hard to see the details. The inside portion of the mold is curing now and I hope will be ready for resin by Sunday night. So far I have cast up the Cyclone and the Ferrari 275 GT Coupe. We'll see how these do and then we'll see what else is ready to be molded. 

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

pshoe64 said:


> Quick update, the female side of the molds are cast and appear to have turned out well. I'm not 100% sure because the new silicon is clear and it's hard to see the details. The inside portion of the mold is curing now and I hope will be ready for resin by Sunday night. So far I have cast up the Cyclone and the Ferrari 275 GT Coupe. We'll see how these do and then we'll see what else is ready to be molded.
> 
> -Paul


 
Bring on the pix!  rr


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Molding Process*

I'm too late to go back and capture the Cyclone's molding, but here is what I do, pretty much for any of the subjects. This victim is the 90 Buick Regal Stock Car getting ready for the silicon bath.










Here's the car, sculpting finished and ready for the molding process. This one was based on the Tomy 86 T-Bird with a reworked nose and rear valence to turn it into a Buick.










I use a cheapy Glad container as a mold form.










I fill the original with clay and sculpt keys at each wheel well so I place both piece together correctly when I cast the resin parts.










At this point it goes back in the form and waits for the silcon to be mixed.










Here's the MCSS Aero Coupe mold as an example of what they turn out like. The cut away sections allow trapped air to escape and reduces bubbles.










Here's the new Ferrari mold, just waiting for both parts to be cleaned and make sure there are no bubbles or deformities and we'll start casting resin.










The Glad containers keep the silicon supple for a longer time thanif I let them sit in the open. It also allows me to label the molds. I get about 50 or so bodies from a single mold provided the detail is not too complicated. That seems to wear out first.

The Cyclone and Ferrari are getting their first resin cast today. The first couple are used to clean any left over debris from the molding process. Release agents, clay or parts of the original will get captured by the first couple of resin runs and then I'll pop the first "production" versions. This was a hurry-up version of how I do things. If time allows, I'll work up a more detailed version after the holidays.
Stay tuned.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time Paul. I learned something new already!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Almost Ready*

The molds were completed over the holidays and I'm running a couple of cleaning casts through to removed any left over clay or mold release. The Cyclone and Ferrari 275 GT Coupe should be ready by the end of this week. If interested send me a PM and I'll get back to you.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great idea using those Glad containers. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah.... What Bill said!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I think I may know the answer already, but I'll run it past you just to make sure. If you section a body and glue it back together, it is possible the heat during the curing process will break the glue down. I'm refering to products like testors model cement here. If you're lucky, the mold will keep it together while curing, but when you pull the master out it can be in pieces.. I'm pretty sure that's what I've read elsewhere. Will epoxies like JB Weld hold up through the molding process?? I've got a tow truck that I want to try to shorten the wheelbase on for 2 reasons.. I want it to fit directly on a T Jet chassis, and esthetically, it looks too long. Thank you for demystifying the casting process. This is on my to do list for the upcoming year!! :hat:

UtherJoe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Sectioning*

I use a combination of several adhesives, depending on the material I'm joining. JB Weld works great on diecasts and can still be shaped or sanded. I also use a variety of CA glues and gels, accelerators and fiberglass fillers and epoxies that also act as adhesives. Bondo is my friend! My final "originals" are usually a combination of resin, metal, plaster and fiberglass. Few rarely survive the mold casting process. That's why the first good cast that comes out, gets labeled and stored away if I ever need to recreate a mold. That's the big reason why I was getting antsy about the new silicon I was using to make these new molds. I knew the Cyclone original would never make it back out in one piece. And it didn't. Neither did the Ferrari 275.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Whew!!*

Then I am really happy to see the molds came out OK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thank you for the answers!!

UtherJoe


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Cleaning Casts are complete*

I have pulled two cleaning casts from each mold and they worked well. All clay and/or other stuff has been cleaned from the new mold material. This new stuff is a bit more rigid than what I used before, but looks like it will work well. We'll have to see how many casts get done before it starts to fade.

Anyway...I will start casting bodies over the next couple of days to build up some inventory to be available. I have a few pre-orders to fill and of course I want a couple! I've had a set of #21 Purolator decals waiting for quite some time to get used. I should have the new bodies ready to go by the end of the week, pending any delays from my real job.:freak:

I'll post a list of what's available in the sales forum when they are ready.
Thanks for watching and letting me rant and worry! But it looks like both bods are going to turn out fine!:woohoo:

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Cyclones and Ferrari 275 Coupes Available*

I have a post in the Sale and Trade section.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## craftymore (Jan 25, 2005)

Really cool looking process you guys use to create molds for the track. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Got One Done!!!*

Here's a few shots of a finished Cyclone. I finally got my car!!! Looks great next to the Charger and Roadrunner!

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Donnie Allison rides again!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice job! Looks great on the track. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Very nice work....Bravo...:thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!! awesome job man!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great build Paul!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Purolater looks to be perkolating right around the track :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thanks for the "how to do" shots. Always like picking up on other ways of doing builds. Good looking custom!!! RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Paul, where did the David Pearson/Wood Bros decals come from?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Decals*



resinmonger said:


> Paul, where did the David Pearson/Wood Bros decals come from?


I made them. Only problem, I can't print white, so the maroon color is included behind the 21's on the roof and trunk and I print them out on Testors white decal paper. I mix the paint to match the decal, since I do not get enough consistency from my printer inks to hit the same color every time.
I have done about 300 decal layouts for HO, hoping to get a printer capable of white ink output one day. I used to do graphic design and never gave up what I learned, just applied it to my hobby instead of the publishing world. Now that I have the Cyclone and the 70 Torino (in about 3 months at the rate I'm going) I will work up some decals for them as well. I have been gathering photos for the last couple of months and will start hitting Illustrator to create some more soon. I've never sold the decals separately. Since you have to cut our every segment separately, I didn't think they would go over well compared to other makers out there like Pattos and C&R. And then there's the whole licensing thing...

-Paul


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

What an excellent conversion! I may have missed it, what car did you start with? Great tutorial on casting, if you get a chance to do it in more detail some time, that would be very helpful. Using the Tupperware is a really good idea, never would’ve thought of that. Do you pour your resin or do you do the squish mold method? Do you take the rubber out of the Tupperware to release the body or is there enough give for it to come out if the rubber is still in the Tupperware?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Molding Method*

I use a variety of methods to create the originals. Some modeling and sculpture mixed together. The Cyclone started out as a Thayer lexan body from the 70's with a lot of cutting and sculpting added to get the right width and details. The front grill is part of a JL diecast that was cut into 5 pieces, spaced and glued, cast again and then detailed with some sculpting to get the grill and headlights where I wanted them. The lower portion of the body from the beltline down was formed from styrene and sculpted to include the rocker panel lines and wheelwells. I took me, off and on, about a year to complete to where I was happy with it. The originals rarely survive the molding process. Most are very fragile when completed and getting them back out of the silicon usually does them in. The first good cast that comes out of the mold gets filed away for replication if and when the mold wears out. I squish mold the resin casts and place them in a vacuum container to help eliminate the air bubbles. I only use the tupperware for initial creation of the mold and storage. I take the molds out when casting, it makes removing the resin body easier.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a few shots of a finished Cyclone. I finally got my car!!! Looks great next to the Charger and Roadrunner!
> 
> -Paul


Paul,

That Cyclone looks Awesum!!!! What a neat build and nice work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...21 lookin' good man...zilla


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I use a variety of methods to create the originals. Some modeling and sculpture mixed together. The Cyclone started out as a Thayer lexan body from the 70's with a lot of cutting and sculpting added to get the right width and details. The front grill is part of a JL diecast that was cut into 5 pieces, spaced and glued, cast again and then detailed with some sculpting to get the grill and headlights where I wanted them. The lower portion of the body from the beltline down was formed from styrene and sculpted to include the rocker panel lines and wheelwells. I took me, off and on, about a year to complete to where I was happy with it. The originals rarely survive the molding process. Most are very fragile when completed and getting them back out of the silicon usually does them in. The first good cast that comes out of the mold gets filed away for replication if and when the mold wears out. I squish mold the resin casts and place them in a vacuum container to help eliminate the air bubbles. I only use the tupperware for initial creation of the mold and storage. I take the molds out when casting, it makes removing the resin body easier.
> 
> -Paul


Wow, this started out as a clear body! Did you use any other kind of glue beside superglue to glue plastic to the clear plastic? That’s good to know that they don’t always last the casting process, I would have been highly upset if I cast my Cobra and it fell apart with of my expecting the possibility!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Process on Lexan*

I slosh cast a base using the lexan body as the mold. It had to be massively re-worked to get it where I was happy with it, but that was the starting point. The Bill Thayer body was an old item I held on to. I have a handful of Lancer bodies that may go through this same process one day. I also have a Thayer 69 Cyclone and Torino that may get re-worked in the future. I sculpted a 70 Torino for vac-forming and it will be the base for a new resin version. I still have a handful of 80's Stock Car Bodies to finish before I start that one up.

-Paul


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

pshoe64 said:


> I slosh cast a base using the lexan body as the mold. It had to be massively re-worked to get it where I was happy with it, but that was the starting point. The Bill Thayer body was an old item I held on to. I have a handful of Lancer bodies that may go through this same process one day. I also have a Thayer 69 Cyclone and Torino that may get re-worked in the future. I sculpted a 70 Torino for vac-forming and it will be the base for a new resin version. I still have a handful of 80's Stock Car Bodies to finish before I start that one up.
> 
> -Paul


I bet that took some serious modifications! It will be awhile before I get to the point of trying to cast a body, I’m trying to decide between squish molding and way my friend started doing it. Here’s a link where he gives a short tutorial on how he does it, you have to scroll down a little ways, his username is D.Bellis.

http://forum.largescaleplanes.com/index.php?showtopic=15954


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What an amazing stock car! :thumbsup: 

Why didn't Aurora ever produce this one?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

joez870 said:


> What an amazing stock car! :thumbsup:
> 
> Why didn't Aurora ever produce this one?


My question exactly! So I had to make my own!
70 Torino is in the future. I want the whole grid someday!

-Paul


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*The Silver Fox Rides Again #21*

Awesome Cyclone Stock Car :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, really like the stance and enjoyed the "How To" pics & explanations. ...RL


----------

